

Oculus Rift acquired by Facebook for $2 Billion  - fasteddie31003
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/games/a-headson-look-at-sonys-virtual-reality-goggles-20140324-35cvw.html

======
sp332
This link doesn't seem to go to the right page?

